# Another amendment to steal our public land



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.texasgopvote.com/governm...or-and-environment-appropriations-bill-007947

These idiots never give up do they? The ending paragraph reminds me of the quote:

"To those devoid of imagination a blank place on the map is a useless waste, to others, the most valuable part." Aldo Leopold

Of course he can't see the use in the land "just sitting there" someone has to be making money off of it. It's the view all these terrible politicians pushing these land grabs have.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Rob Bishop, Rob Bishop, Rob Bishop!!! This man's name appears on every single legislative action, initiative, law, suggestion, rumor, idea, proposal, ****amamie idea for land grab that comes around. This man is PUBLIC ENEMY #1 to all outdoors lover, family camper, every hunter, every fisherman, every environmentalist (yes, you better get past your prejudice and join hands with these people with a common interest), every bird watcher, mountain biker, canoeist, trail runner, and YES, even ATV riders and all others that use, enjoy, or just feel good to know free land is out there...STOP RE-ELECT HIM...HE DOES NOT HAVE YOUR INTEREST IN HEART! 
This is something that we can really do to help with this battle to take our free land away.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

And if anyone in Utah can be defeated its Bishop, the numbers are there. 

BP, just a small friendly nitpick. They are not our "free" lands. As Americans we ALL pay for them every year, and men and women have died, and die for them. Our forefathers paid for them as well. 

The problem is that a minority of folks that don't pay their way, want them to be their free land. These people feel that they are entitled to something that belongs to others. This is a deep rooted, and systemic problem with a lot of these neo-western welfare queens of the last 30 years. 

But yeah, I hear you.


----------

